# Honey Porter Recipe



## Giz (1/7/09)

Hi, a few years back Boags releases a limited release Honey Porter, which was in my opinion one of their best beers they have produced. Does anyone have a similar recipe for a nice honey porter that they are willing to share?

Giz


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/09)

<opinion>not a good style. Can be hard to put a real honey flavour in the beer</opinion>


----------



## mwd (2/7/09)

One popular version 

Linky


----------



## Stuffa (2/7/09)

*Leathwood Porter
*1 can Cascade Mahogany Choc Porter
1 can coopers Amber malt extract
500gm crystal Malt
50 gm choc malt
500 gm leathwood honey
50 gm Fuggles
15 gm EK Goldings.
WLP 004 Irish Ale Yeats

Method: Place grains and 2 litre cold water into large saucpan and bring slowly up to 70 c. Wrap with towel and leave for 30 mins then strain and boil with Amber malt extract and 50 gm fuggles (I put hops in a hop bag) for 15 mins. Place with rest of ingredients (cascade kit and honey) into fermenter top to 23 Litres. pitch yeast and ferment at 18 C.
Dry hop with Goldings or alternately place in coffee plunger with boiling water and strain into fermenter.

If you want to make it simpler just use coopers kit, 1 kg LDME and 500G Leathwood honey.

This is a nice drop if you don't fancy leatherwood just sub for the honey of your choice.


----------



## bconnery (2/7/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> <opinion>not a good style. Can be hard to put a real honey flavour in the beer</opinion>



Not with Leatherwood honey it isn't 

I made a honey brown with Leatherwood back in the kit days and it had a strong honey flavour. 
You had to like Leatherwood honey though, which a lot of people don't...


----------



## Stuffa (2/7/09)

The Boag's Honey Porter was made with leatherwood honey. Probably a little less than the 500g in my reciepe.


----------



## rclemmett (2/7/09)

I though they added the honey post fermentation... With out the ability to pasturise a whole batch and then force carbonate it isn't really possible.

You could do it if you're kegging.


----------



## bconnery (2/7/09)

I added 500g of Leatherwood honey I think from memory, it may have been more. 
I added it right at the end of the boil, for a kit or extract beer it was so a small boil, I think. I will check my notes at home tonight. 
Then I fermented as normal. 
Leatherwood being the strong taste that it is it definitely stood out in the beer. 
I loved it, my brother and father loved it, but we are all big fans of Leatherwood...


----------

